# The simple things....



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's what I'm eating... all grilled and seasoned with salt an pepper only - I like to keep it simple...












Grilled Mako












Little bit of raw Tuna (right before I sear it)












Some fresh blue crabs, shrimp, and store-bought snow - all steamed w/ Old Bay



Mouth watering yet :shedevil


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

can i come over ?


----------

